
Show HN: Revelatte.com – Validate my MVP - digitalice
Hello! A month ago I had an idea and went to reddit to validate it. I had positive feedback so I decided to go for it.<p>Today I deployed my first MVP: REVELATTE.COM<p>Revelatte lets you create a rich message (Text, Images, Videos and Links) and set a revelation date. A link is generated and you can share it around the internet. The message is displayed only after the date set has passed, otherwise it will show a countdown.<p>Pitch: &quot;A revelation is te best way to tell people you are expecting a new family member, getting out of the closet or revealing stuff people don&#x27;t know about you. How about the secret location of your next underground rave? Revelatte helps business owners to reveal new products, special offers and keep their customers thrilled with new features.&quot;<p>The site is under development and will look better as soon as I finish coding the main functionalities. I&#x27;m trying to re-validate the idea now that the MVP is up and running. If it has traction, I&#x27;ll develop more features and post it in Product Hunt. What do you guys think? Go ahead, try it and send me some feedback in this post or via mail: revelatte [at] gmail.<p>Thanks!
======
bgnm2000
I think some solid visualizations of use-cases would be nice to see on the
homepage. In my quick glance, I didn't see any.

~~~
digitalice
How abou: "A revelation is the best way to tell people you are expecting a new
family member, getting out of the closet or revealing stuff people don't know
about you. It's easy and fun to use. You should give it a try!". Should I add
more? Birthday salutations maybe?

------
ytNumbers
Why take the content down after only five days? Five months or five years
would seem more reasonable.

~~~
digitalice
If you register is "foverver", but yes, maybe 5 days is not enoguh. How about
1 year?

